# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ◕مهم◕ جزئیات و نحوه ترمیم معدل در خرداد 95 ◕مهم◕

## Unknown Soldier

موضوع ترمیم نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان یا ترمیم معدل چیست و چگونه اجرا خواهد شد؟
ازکنکور سال 85 تا کنون نمرات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان به شکلهای مختلف در نتایج کنکورهای سراسری نقش ایفا کرده است. در ابتدا متولیان آموزش کشور تصمیم گرفتند تا نمرات نهایی را بصورت تاثیر مثبت 15 درصدی در نتایج کنکور سراسری اعمال نمایند تا کسانی که دارای نمرات کم هستند خیلی متضرر نشوند. در ادامه این تاثیر به 25% افزایش یافت و در کنکور 93 و 94 تاثیر نمرات نهایی درس به درس و به صورت قطعی برای تمام شرکت کنندگان در نظر گرفته شد.
این میزان تاثیر و آن هم به صورت قطعی باعث شد تا دیگر امکان دست یابی به رتبه های خیلی خوب و عالی فقط برای کسانی که نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان  آنها فوق العاده خوب است،امکان پذیر باشد. به طوری که رتبه های زیر 1000  در گروه های ریاضی و تجربی تقریباً در هر سه سهمیه منطقه معدل های بالای 19  در امتحانات نهایی دارند. به ندرت هم می توان افرادی را با رتبه خوب و نمرات پایین تر از 19 در کنکور چند سال اخیر مشاهده کرد.در هر صورت کسب نمرات خوب در امتحانات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان یکی از پیش شرط های کسب رتبه خوب در کنکور سراسری و قبولی در رشته و دانشگاه های اصلی کشور می باشد.پس از این تحولات آنچه بصورت یک نیاز مبرم در عرصه آموزش دبیرستان خودنمایی کرد امکان جبران و ترمیم نمرات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان بود. این درخواست به حق داوطلبان از این جهت قابل بررسی بود که در سالهای 84 تا 92 نمرات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان در پذیرش در رشته های مهم دانشگاهی به این شکل تعیین کننده به نظر نمی رسید و تاثیراین نمرات تا این حد بالا و قطعی نبود.در مرداد ماه سال 1394 مسولان محترم آموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش مقدماتی را برای ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی سوم  دبیرستان فراهم نمودند. این مقدمات که بیشتر در مصاحبه ها و اخبار منعکس  شد شامل نکات مهم و موثری است که می توان به صورت تیترهای زیر آنها را  خلاصه و ارائه کرد.- این قانون با توجه به بیانات دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش وپرورش برای داوطلبان کنکور 95 تدوین شده و باید امکان اجرای آن تا قبل از برگزاری کنکور 95 فراهم گردد.- با توجه به مصوبه اولیه در شورای آموزش عالی آموزش و پرورش هر داوطلب حق یک بار شرکت در این امتحانات برای ترمیم نمرات خود را خواهد داشت و این امتحانات در خرداد و شهریور و دی برگزار خواهند شد. با توجه به اعلام نتایج در مرداد ماه هر سال داوطلبان کنکور سراسری 95 باید در خرداد در این امتحانات شرکت کنند.- در خبرها و مصاحبه ها اعلام شد که شرکت  در این امتحانات با پرداخت هزینه خواهد بود. اما بعید به نظر می رسد هزینه  قابل توجه یا چشمگیر باشد و جای نگرانی نیست.- هر فرد حق دارد یک درس یا تمام دروس را  برای ترمیم نمره به صورت داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام نماید و طبق اعلام مسوولان در  هر صورت نمره بالاتر به سازمان سنجش اعلام خواهد شد. پس استرسی بایت افت نمره نسبت به امتحان قبلی نباید داشته باشیم.- با توجه به این که تمام داوطلبانی که بعد از سال 1384 موفق به گرفتن دیپلم شده اند شامل اعمال سوابق تحصیلی خواهند بود، تمام همین داوطلبان امکان شرکت در امتحانات ترمیم معدل نهایی را خواهند داشت.- این تغییر نمرات برای بهبود وضعیت داوطلب در کنکور خواهد بود و در خبرها به این اشاره ای نشده که به فرد دیپلم جدیدی با معدل جدید بدهند.چرا که هدف از اجرای طرح چیز دیگریست.- با توجه به مصاحبه منتشر شده از سوی آقای حسین توکلی معاون سازمان سنجش، این طرح برای داوطلبان در رشته تحصیلی دیپلم آنها میسر است. یعنی کسی که دیپلم ریاضی دارد فقط حق شرکت در دروس امتحان نهایی  گروه ریاضی را خواهد داشت حتی اگر قصد شرکت در گروه آزمایشی تجربی یا  انسانی را داشته باشد. با این اظهار نظر باید گفت داوطلبانی که گروه  آزمایشی کنکورشان متفاوت با نوع دیپلم آنهاست طبق جدول زیر باید درس های مد  نظر خود را برای ترمیم نمره نهایی انتخاب کنند. درنهایت باید گفت نمرات امتحانات نهایی، *با توجه به رتبه مد نظر داوطلب* نیاز به ترمیم مجدد خواهند داشت. در جدول زیر حدود نمرات که نیاز به شرکت در آزمون ترمیم معدل دارند ذکر شده است:با تمام این اطلاعات و مصاحبه ها همچنان باید منتظر انتشار آیین نامه برگزاری امتحانات ترمیم معدل باشیم تا بتوان در مورد موضوعات دیگر اظهار نظر کرد.



منبع: *رتبه سازان*

----------


## biology115

یعنی به نظر شما به خرداد 95 میرسه؟

----------


## Saeed735

الان این یعنی چی؟یعنی بخشنامش اومده؟برای خرداد انجام میگیره؟

----------


## A.Z

جدول زیر حدود نمرات...خیلی چرت بود!! همچین چیزی نداریم! شاید فقط برای زیر 100 صدق کنه! بقیش الکیه...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

والا اگه اینطوریه ک 99 درصد بچه های باید خرداد دستشون ب این ترمیم معدل بند باشه

من ک خودم باید 10 تا درس امتحان بدم با این توصیف :Yahoo (20):

----------


## *Yousef*

چرا الکی تاپیک می زنین؟؟؟؟ اونم با این عنوان, عنوان تاپیک میگه باید محتوی شرایط ایین نامه باشه نه این چرت و پرتا!

----------


## ali_asadi

مطلب کاملا درستی نیست 
چرا که به عنوان مثال توی کنکور ریاضی امسال چندین نفر داشتیم معدلشون به شدت پایین بود و زیر 1000 بودن

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

اقا این استارتر تو ناامیدکردن ید طولایی داره
ناراحت نشیا عزیزم
ولی خو یکم امیدم خوبه(البته نه از اون امیدایی که دولت تدبیر و امید میده)

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

:Y (514):  :Y (547):  :Y (482):  :Y (569):  :Y (655):  :Y (719): 

 فقط امیدوارم شادی کردن اسپم محسوب نشه !!!!
 :Y (459):  :Y (567):  :Y (717):  :Y (457):  :Y (576):  :Y (509):  :Y (736):

----------


## *Yousef*

> اقا این استارتر تو ناامیدکردن ید طولایی داره
> ناراحت نشیا عزیزم
> ولی خو یکم امیدم خوبه(البته نه از اون امیدایی که دولت تدبیر و امید میده)


دقیقا ضدحاله تمام پستاش

----------


## biology115

به قول بعضی ها :

یه خبر دیگه برای استرس و اضطراب بیشتر ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

دی ماه اجرا نمیشه دیگ ؟
محدودیت نداره برا انتخاب درس ؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

دوستانی که فکر میکنن اضطراب میگیرن و نمیدونم حرف چرته خواهشا نخونید.صرفا برای راهنمایی بوده این پست

----------


## JavADiiI74

ببخشید ولی چرت و پرتی بیش نبود......چیزی که نوچه پوردستمالچی بنویسه یهتر ازین نمیشه////// ببخشید حسابی حرصم درووووومد! :Yahoo (9): 
ممنون از استارتر بابت نشر. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## biology115

> دوستانی که فکر میکنن اضطراب میگیرن و نمیدونم حرف چرته خواهشا نخونید.صرفا برای راهنمایی بوده این پست


مرسی از راهنماییت بردارجان ...  :18:

----------

